# anyone interested in a 58 ladies 3sp scwinn?



## 10speed (Jul 23, 2007)

I recently came across a vintage ladies schwinn manufacture date sept. 10,1958. Except for cleanup and airing up the tires I haven't done much to her. The bike rides well but I haven't checked the S A 3sp yet. The paint is fair but the rest of the bike appears to be in good condition.


----------

